# CLOMID - Sore boobs



## Claire G (Sep 28, 2004)

Can anyone advise please ?
This is my first course of Clomid so i don't know what to expect & reading through others experiences it seems we're all different.   When I ovulated 8 days ago I really knew about it, stomach & back ache etc as usual but more so - great, i thought, it's working.  So we did the biz & are keeping everything crossed.   However, before i started Clomid my ovulation meant 2 or 3 days very sore nipples.  I'm now 8 days since Ov last week & my nipples feel like they've been trapped in a door & seem to be getting more sore & painful.   

Is this usual with Clomid, or is it just my reaction to the drug ?  Did anyone else have the same ?   Other than that i haven't noticed any other changes to boobs (maybe the odd twinge, but nothing sig.) or anything else.

Any help/advice gratefully received.

Thanks
Claire


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Claire

I took a total of 6 courses of clomid throughout last year and the beginning of this year and I too had sore boobs when I ov'd and then right up until AF. I never had a regular cycle before the Clomid so getting any kind of feeling in my boobs was amazing for me! The only time it got really bad was when I had actually conceived! So I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! Good Luck!

Helen1 xx


----------



## Claire G (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Helen

Thanks for your reply.  I've always been spot-on with my cycle, but this is new to me.  My bust itself isn't painful, just my nipples are so dreadfully sore.  I wondered how common that was on Clomid - maybe it's just my reaction to it. Just seems odd.

Glad to hear it worked for your though, was that with Clomid ?  Did you have any other symptoms?  It really cheers me up to hear sucess stories  

To be honest, we've been trying for so many years and I tried IVF in April, it's got way past the point where I'd ever even dream of anything working      We were told that natural conception was very slim & I was only put on Clomid because I'd read about it & suggested it to the Gynie !    What do they know, eh?!

Keep them crossed for another week or so !

Thanks again
Claire x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

OMG Claire - I grabbed my own boobs in horror   when I read about yours feeling like they'd been trapped in a door - By Crikey - Sounds nasty !  Don't know whether to laugh or cry  
Clomid does produce some pretty shocking side effects from what I have read on here (not personal exp).
Just wanted to say, from the bottom of my heart, that I hope your poor boobs feel better soon.  
Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Claire G (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Jennifer

Thanks for your email.  I know it sounds daft    but they DO feel like they've been slammed in the door !!    I'd grab my own boobs too, but they hurt so much !

Tune in for more boob updates later......

Claire
xx


----------

